# Storable Swimming Pool



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Here's a set of pictures from a swimming pool install we just did. We rented a ditchwich from the HD to do the trenching after we glued all the conduit together to do a dry fit. Then we spray painted a line in the grass and spent the next 2 hours trenching. It was a pain in the ass. As u can see from the pictures, this is a side of a mountain so rocks were freaking everywhere. A couple of times the rocks got lodged into the blade of the machine. Two minutes after it was done it rained for an hour and made everything a mess. Finally got all the wiring done and went back today to backfill. In all seriousness I really could have done a better job with this one but it's done and HO's are happy. We used 3/4" for easy wire pulling in case you were wondering.





































I used the rock's i trenched up and made this guys pool receptacle look like a scene from the Blair Witch Project. Haha. Those rocks were a P.I.T.A.!


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

That's not a storable pool.

Just did a pool last week. 120 feet from the house. I let the HO dig the trench. :thumbsup:

What'd you do for equi bonding? Water bond?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

That looks like a real PIA with all the rocks..

Instead of using 4X4 CCA posts, I stop at a PVC fence company and get the damaged 5X5 PVC posts to mount outlets on.

A 4' post is useless to them and chances are it will be free.

They stock a cheap cover for post top.

Best thing is the box ears don't stick past the post. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Bond is from motor lug to aluminum frame along the base of the pool. 

I tried making a custom 4x4 top but I really needed a mitre saw. Circular saw just wasn't cutting it. I'll buy a vynil top with a little liquid nails.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I like using the Arlington garden post for this.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I like using the Arlington garden post for this.



I've used those before. Did not like them. I like the deep shield for twist lock male cord body though. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I've used those before. Did not like them. I like the deep shield for twist lock male cord body though. :thumbsup:


They are definitely not as sturdy as a 4X4 set in concrete, that's for sure.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Peter D said:


> They are definitely not as sturdy as a 4X4 set in concrete, that's for sure.


I like the 4x4 post so I can add the required receptacle other than for the filter. 1/2" PVC nipple in the middle of that thing. I wired them with 10 lbs of mud on my shoes after the rain. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I wonder who the electrician was that worked here before me?

same house..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Those look like Intermatic in-use covers, no?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Those look like Intermatic in-use covers, no?


Yes they are but they suck because they're not big enough to house the cord body.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Yes they are but they suck because they're not big enough to house the cord body.


I'm sure you know they make deep ones, but I don't use the Intermatic ones at all. But when it comes to in-use covers, the only ones I'm comfortable installing are the metal ones. It seems the typical $5 plastic ones aren't long for this world.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Bond is from motor lug to aluminum frame along the base of the pool.
> 
> I tried making a custom 4x4 top but I really needed a mitre saw. Circular saw just wasn't cutting it. I'll buy a vynil top with a little liquid nails.


 
And you passed inspection???????????

You have to do the ring, hit the pool in four spots,bond the water.

The jumper on the motor isn't good enough anymore.

I always set my own post and mount a time clock out there.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> And you passed inspection???????????
> 
> You have to do the ring, hit the pool in four spots,bond the water.
> 
> ...


Haven't gotten the inspection yet. 

We're gonna put a time clock on the inside.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Bond is from motor lug to aluminum frame along the base of the pool.


Before you get your inspection you better read up on bonding. You have more to do.



Magnettica said:


> Yes they are but they suck because they're not big enough to house the cord body.


I use Taymac covers. The make nice deep ones that will fit a 20 amp twistlock.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I like using the Arlington garden post for this.


I use the 4x4 method because I can get the pump receptacle and the required receptacle on the post in two single gang boxes vertically.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Scott.. what have you been using for a "water bond" 

I just got a pool to do that is on 08 code cycle.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

electricmanscott said:


> Before you get your inspection you better read up on bonding. You have more to do.


That is a storable pool by the definition in Article 680.........so no further bonding is required.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Haven't gotten the inspection yet.
> 
> We're gonna put a time clock on the inside.


 Hey Mag, don't forget to bond the water if your on '08 !!!


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Wait... what is the definition of a storeable pool ???


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> Hey Mag, don't forget to bond the water if your on '08 !!!


What have you used to bond the water?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> What have you used to bond the water?


 A clamp... bonding the metal ladder going in the water.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> A clamp... bonding the metal ladder going in the water.


Sounds simple enough :thumbsup:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

You can also bond the metal drain .


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

This is what I use for water bond. My supply house has them on the shelf for 37 bucks.

http://www.bondsafe680.com/index.html


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

TheRick said:


> That is a storable pool by the definition in Article 680.........so no further bonding is required.


I don't think so.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

electricmanscott said:


> I don't think so.


Why not? :blink:

*680.2 Definitions*

*Storable Swimming, Wading, or Immersion Pool.* Those that are constructed on or above the ground and are capable of holding water to a maximum depth of 1.0 m (42 in.), or a pool with nonmetallic, molded polymeric walls or inflatable fabric walls regardless of dimension.

Let's see;

Constructed on or above ground.......check
Capable of holding water to a maximum depth of 42 in........check

Also, this looks like a new pool, so the walls are likely nonmetallic.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

TheRick said:


> Why not? :blink:
> 
> *680.2 Definitions*
> 
> ...


I'd be willing to bet that the water depth is greater than 42"

As for the walls you have no way of knowing if they are metal or not.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

electricmanscott said:


> I'd be willing to bet that the water depth is greater than 42"


How much you wanna wager?



electricmanscott said:


> As for the walls you have no way of knowing if they are metal or not.


Neither do you!

I have a pool in my own backyard that looks just like the one in the picture.......the walls are 42" and are nonmetallic.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

TheRick said:


> How much you wanna wager?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess we're at a stalemate.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

It looks close to 42''...no way of telling. Ron, what's the depth of the pool?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Ron.. how much did HD charge you for a Ditchwitch for the day?

HD here only rents something called Ground hog.. max depth 18" for $105.00 a day.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

The pump is not a pump for a storable pool although I can't see the cord closely enough to be sure


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

electricmanscott said:


> The pump is not a pump for a storable pool.


I agree with that...A storable pool usually comes with a 25 foot whip with a gfi on it...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I agree with that...A storable pool usually comes with a 25 foot whip with a gfi on it...


True. I put my vote in for NOT a storable pool here.

And just for old time sake: :sleep1:


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

I installed that same exact pool last year.

We had to bond the water, lug on pump, and at least 4 of the metal uprights

We were asked to extend the bond around the perimeter of the pool (we did not)


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I_get_shocked said:


> I installed that same exact pool last year.
> 
> We had to bond the water, lug on pump, and at least 4 of the metal uprights
> 
> We were asked to extend the bond around the perimeter of the pool (we did not)


You were "asked"??? What does that mean?


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> You were "asked"??? What does that mean?


It means during the final inspection the AHJ said "You must extend the pool bond around the perimeter of the pool in addition to your four points at the pool. This protects people outside of the pool. Your work looks good so I will pass it, but make sure to do what I asked."


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I_get_shocked said:


> It means during the final inspection the AHJ said "You must extend the pool bond around the perimeter of the pool in addition to your four points at the pool. This protects people outside of the pool. Your work looks good so I will pass it, but make sure to do what I asked."


IMO you should of done what the EI wanted, just in case he goes back and checks. 

Last thing any EC wants is an EI with a woody who nit picks every job that comes across his desk.

Chances are he will tell his buddies you tried to pull a fast one on him. :no:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

TheRick said:


> How much you wanna wager?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be willing to wager quite a bit because there is no way in hell is that a storable pool under the 2008 NEC.

The op stated it had a metal ring! Even if the walls themselves are nonmetallic the uprights are metal that makes it not a storable pool.

A storable pool is the blue plastic ones people buy from Walmart or Target that fold up and get put in your shed for the winter. The NEC changed in 2008 to basically deem all above ground pools as NON storable.

I am willing to bet a VERY large wager the OP(Ron) is going to be making a return visit to put down a grounding ring and bond the water.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

robnj772 said:


> I would be willing to wager quite a bit because there is no way in hell is that a storable pool under the 2008 NEC.
> 
> The op stated it had a metal ring! Even if the walls themselves are nonmetallic the uprights are metal that makes it not a storable pool
> 
> A storable pool is the blue plastic ones people buy from Walmart or Target that fold up and get put in your shed for the winter. The NEC changed in 2008 to basically deem all above ground pools as NON storable.





electricmanscott said:


> The pump is not a pump for a storable pool although I can't see the cord closely enough to be sure





NolaTigaBait said:


> I agree with that...A storable pool usually comes with a 25 foot whip with a gfi on it...


Where in the definition of a storable pool is the ring or the uprights mentioned, or the color requirement, or the store that you bought said pool from?.....where is the pump mentioned, and/or the cord length? I must have missed it, here is the definition again someone please point these requirements out for me;

*Storable Swimming, Wading, or Immersion Pool.* Those that are constructed on or above the ground and are capable of holding water to a maximum depth of 1.0 m (42 in.), or a pool with nonmetallic, molded polymeric walls or inflatable fabric walls regardless of dimension.



robnj772 said:


> I am willing to bet a VERY large wager the OP(Ron) is going to be making a return visit to put down a grounding ring and bond the water.


That is quite possible if his AHJ requires it.......but unless the walls are metallic AND over 42" there is no NEC requirement to do so.



I_get_shocked said:


> I installed that same exact pool last year.
> 
> We had to bond the water, lug on pump, and at least 4 of the metal uprights
> 
> We were asked to extend the bond around the perimeter of the pool (we did not)


Again, if your AHJ required it, fine......but unless the walls are metallic AND over 42" there is no NEC requirement to do so!

Just because an AHJ or local inspector requires something, does not make it an NEC requirement.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> It looks close to 42''...no way of telling. Ron, what's the depth of the pool?


8 feet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Ron.. how much did HD charge you for a Ditchwitch for the day?
> 
> HD here only rents something called Ground hog.. max depth 18" for $105.00 a day.


$128 for the 24 hours.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

TheRick said:


> Where in the definition of a storable pool is the ring or the uprights mentioned, or the color requirement, or the store that you bought said pool from?.....where is the pump mentioned, and/or the cord length? I must have missed it, here is the definition again someone please point these requirements out for me;
> 
> *Steerable Swimming, Wading, or Immersion Pool.* Those that are constructed on or above the ground and are capable of holding water to a maximum depth of 1.0 m (42 in.), or a pool with nonmetallic, molded polymeric walls or inflatable fabric walls regardless of dimension.
> 
> ...


It is not just required by THE AHJ but ALL AHJ's and the NEC.

Do you know why the definetion of sortable pools was changed from 52" to 42" for the 2008 NEC?

Because all above ground permanent (not the blue set and swim types)swimming pools are more then 42" in depth thus making it code to have a grid and bonded water.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

robnj772 said:


> It is not just required by THE AHJ but ALL AHJ's and the NEC.


How do you know what is required by ALL AHJs nationwide?



robnj772 said:


> Do you know why the definetion of sortable pools was changed from 52" to 42" for the 2008 NEC?
> 
> Because all above ground permanent (not the blue set and swim types)swimming pools are more then 42" in depth thus making it code to have a grid and bonded water.


Not only is your rationale incorrect, it is not even accurate;

Not all above ground, what you call permanent, pools are over 42" and even if they are, if the walls are nonmetallic they still fit the definition of storable in the NEC. 

*Storable Swimming, Wading, or Immersion Pool.* Those that are constructed on or above the ground and are capable of holding water to a maximum depth of 1.0 m (42 in.), *or* a pool with nonmetallic, molded polymeric walls or inflatable fabric walls regardless of dimension.

Think about it.......if the walls are nonmetallic, and there are no conductive paths entering the pool, why in the hell would you want to introduce one?!?!?!?!?! Doesn't make any sense to me!


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

TheRick said:


> How do you know what is required by ALL AHJs nationwide?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry pal but your the one who is wrong.

If there are no conductive paths entering the pool you must bond the damn water per nec. Pools have these things,they are called liners. The water never contacts the wall of the pool.If that was the case we could just bond the frame and not have to have 9 sq inches of metal inside the pool. The only nonmetallic walled pools are the blue vinyl kind they sell at Walmart.

42" is only 3 1/2 feet.

When is the last time you have wired a swimming pool? I am on my way to do one right now that looks IDENTICAL to the OP's. The bonding ring was already put down by the pool installer and a Bond safe 680 plate is installed in the skimmer.The ladder is plastic so it cannot count.

This IS required by the NEC and is enforced by the State here same as the OP and I am sure his pool is going to fail for not having a water bond


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I_get_shocked said:


> I installed that same exact pool last year.
> 
> We had to bond the water, lug on pump, and at least 4 of the metal uprights
> 
> We were asked to extend the bond around the perimeter of the pool (we did not)





electricmanscott said:


> You were "asked"??? What does that mean?





I_get_shocked said:


> It means during the final inspection the AHJ said "You must extend the pool bond around the perimeter of the pool in addition to your four points at the pool. This protects people outside of the pool. Your work looks good so I will pass it, but make sure to do what I asked."



Just to be clear, you did NOT do what the code requires even after the inspector called you on it?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> 8 feet. :thumbsup:


Can you tell us for real how deep that pool is? We are trying to help you after all.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Just to be clear, you did NOT do what the code requires even after the inspector called you on it?


Just to be clear, there was no reference made. We do not work for free and Im not going to re-do the bond and pay for the #8 out of pocket unless theres some proof behind what was said


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I_get_shocked said:


> there was no reference made. We do not work for free and Im not going to re-do the bond and pay for the #8 out of pocket unless theres some proof behind what was said


The proof is in the code book.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> The proof is in the code book.


Well he should have cited me. Spilled milk at this point


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I_get_shocked said:


> Well he should have cited me. Spilled milk at this point


I guess that's one way to do it. The other is to just do it right in the first place.


Of course if something is to happen, injury or whatever, you'll be wishing it was only spilled milk.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Passed inspection no problems, issues, or any crazy pool water bonding contraptions. Haha.

Scott, I know ur trying to help. Water level is 40.5 inches.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Passed inspection no problems, issues, or any crazy pool water bonding contraptions. Haha.
> 
> Scott, I know ur trying to help. Water level is 40.5 inches.


Good to hear you passed :thumbsup:

BUT, you should find out about water bonding from EI before the next pool comes up.

Just don't ask the guy who inspected the pool :laughing:

It could be the AHJ does not recognize that code article or the EI just screwed up by not failing the job.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Passed inspection no problems, issues, or any crazy pool water bonding contraptions. Haha.
> 
> Scott, I know ur trying to help. Water level is 40.5 inches.


Now they can finish filling it up. :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Are u guys not at work or are u posting from portable device? I'm at Texas Weiners eating lunch.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Are u guys not at work or are u posting from portable device? I'm at Texas Weiners eating lunch.


 
I am in my home/office making phone calls and doing paperwork


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

So, with these above ground pools, you do not install an equipotential bonding grid??? We wire lots (75-150) inground pools a year, but never have wired an above ground pool. In our area, the only above ground pools we see are behind run down mobile homes and usually have a 50-100' extension cord that runs the pump.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> I guess that's one way to do it. The other is to just do it right in the first place.
> 
> 
> Of course if something is to happen, injury or whatever, you'll be wishing it was only spilled milk.


Well its a good thing your opinion doesn't matter  I'm sorry you care so much. 

I'd be more worried about the kids tripping over the #8 in the grass and splitting their head open than the bonding of non-metallic grade area of the pool


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

^^ Hey, break it up you two.

Pool depth chart:









New plastic in-use cover









Pool bonding:










The EI never even checked if the GFI was functional. He checked to make sure it was protected, but no plug-in test. 

I asked him about bonding the water. Said that EI's in Massachusetts require the water be bonded. He said, "no, you good." 

Next one I am definitely calling ahead of time to know the requirement before I plan the work. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Ron.. that lug in last pic is AL right?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

That pool def. holds more than 42''...It says above ground pool with a maximum depth of 42''....The definition of maximum water level says that it is the highest level that the water reaches before it spills out....not trying to beat a dead horse here


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Here is the pool I did today.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

2 shots of the water bond


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Ron.. that lug in last pic ia AL right?


:thumbsup:

That install looks a lot nicer than mine Rob. 2x6 is a nice idea.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Rob, do you supply the whole filter with the bond thing? Or is the bond something you add onto the filter that pool guys supply?


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Well I had to supply that one "Bond Safe 680 " is the part number $50.00.

The pool company refused to supply it (A$$holes)

I like the time clock right there next to the pump,It is just a nicer more convenient set up IMHO.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> Well I had to supply that one "Bond Safe 680 " is the part number $50.00.
> 
> The pool company refused to supply it (A$$holes)
> 
> I like the time clock right there next to the pump,It is just a nicer more convenient set up IMHO.


Thanks for that info. It's nice to see the actual install in pictures. Good way to get a nice tan too (wiring pools). 

The thing about the timer outside vs inside is that inside it'll last longer. 

Btw, is that box on top the required 10-20 GFCI receptacle? My EI told me that I put it in for free because it was less than 10' away. Now the HO is plugging landscape lighting into it and I'm certain he'll overload the breaker. Then I can ring up a new homerun $$$$. :laughing:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Thanks for that info. It's nice to see the actual install in pictures. Good way to get a nice tan too (wiring pools).
> 
> The thing about the timer outside vs inside is that inside it'll last longer.
> 
> Btw, is that box on top the required 10-20 GFCI receptacle? My EI told me that I put it in for free because it was less than 10' away. Now the HO is plugging landscape lighting into it and I'm certain he'll overload the breaker. Then I can ring up a new homerun $$$$. :laughing:


I don't know what the hell the inspector you had is talking about. They changed the 10-20 ft to 6-20ft for the 2008. I think someone needs to clue him in that NJ is now on the 2008 NEC maybe that is how you got away with no water bond!!

The outlet you see is 7 ft away from the pool and is the convenient outlet.

The time clock will last just as long as one inside will. If you ever had a pool you would see why I like it out there. I can turn the pump on and off right there at the time clock. comes in handy for backwashing and vacuuming the pool AND the best feature,It is big enough to set your beer on!!!


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I_get_shocked said:


> Well its a good thing your opinion doesn't matter  I'm sorry you care so much.
> 
> I'd be more worried about the kids tripping over the #8 in the grass and splitting their head open than the bonding of non-metallic grade area of the pool


It isn't my opinion it is a code requirement. You might do well to read through 680 of the NEC. If you were to read it you'd see that your worry for the children would be unfounded.

The reason I care is because I prefer to do work that is correct, safe, and legal. When I have to bid against guys that do just the opposite it bothers me. What makes it worse is the useless inspector. 

Finally, I don't know why you are giving me an attitude. You're the one who screwed up, not me.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> ^^ Hey, break it up you two.
> 
> Pool depth chart:
> 
> ...


If this is truly a storable pool than your bond is not even required. I still am not buying it.

Your not required bond is also not a legal bond. No way is that lug listed for direct burial. I also doubt that that screw would pass either.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

robnj772 said:


>



Based on my own pool I'd have to wonder if that bonding plate will really be in contact with enough water to make it legal.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

electricmanscott said:


> Based on my own pool I'd have to wonder if that bonding plate will really be in contact with enough water to make it legal.


What the hell are you talking about? That is an appoved plate. It is 9 sq inches totally submerged in the water. It can't get any more in the water then that. I have done 10 above ground pools this year so far under the 2008 NEC inspected by 6 different inspectors and have passed each time.

1 pool (this one) I had to supply and install the Bond safe plate
5 pools it was supplied and installed by the pool company I just bonded to it.
4 pools had metal ladders and I bonded to them.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> What the hell are you talking about? That is an appoved plate. It is 9 sq inches totally submerged in the water. It can't get any more in the water then that. I have done 10 above ground pools this year so far under the 2008 NEC inspected by 6 different inspectors and have passed each time.
> 
> 1 pool (this one) I had to supply and install the Bond safe plate
> 5 pools it was supplied and installed by the pool company I just bonded to it.
> 4 pools had metal ladders and I bonded to them.




Are you always so wound up. Relax. 

It just looked like it was high on the skimmer and wouldn't be fully submerged to me. No big deal.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> If this is truly a storable pool than your bond is not even required. I still am not buying it.
> 
> Your not required bond is also not a legal bond. No way is that lug listed for direct burial. I also doubt that that screw would pass either.


That looks like a tek screw to me. I thought you needed a machine thread on a ground screw.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Scott, do you see any clear safety issues with the install?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Ron, you are a hack and you should give up electrical work.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Ron, you are a hack and you should give up electrical work.


Don't I know it too. :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Scott, do you see any clear safety issues with the install?


I do. First I don't believe this is a storable pool. With that in mind you don't have the bonding that is required for life safety purposes. Third, the bonding you do have will be useless in short order. The lug will corrode and the screw will rust out.

Finally, it doesn't matter what I think anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Not a storable pool.

From the UL white book



> Storable pool pumps are provided with a minimum 25 ft non detachable power supply cord terminating in a grounding type attachment plug,


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

What I don't like is bonding the uprights. I use the nice copper lay in lugs for direct burial, but I don't think there is enough aluminum in those uprights to get two threads of a 10-32. Not thrilled with tek screws either. How is everyone else doing it?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> What I don't like is bonding the uprights. I use the nice copper lay in lugs for direct burial, but I don't think there is enough aluminum in those uprights to get two threads of a 10-32. Not thrilled with tek screws either. How is everyone else doing it?


Nut and bolt the db lay in lug to the base plate that the uprights are attached to.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

More from UL



> Pumps
> 
> General.
> 
> ...





> Pumps supplied with a minimum 25-foot cord and attachment plug are intended for use with storable pools only and are so marked. These pumps are not suitable for permanently installed pools (in-ground and 7 Swimming Pool Equipment,Spas, Fountains and Hydromassage Bathtubs Marking Guide aboveground non-storable).


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Bob, that's all fine and well but didn't you see the picture with the water measurement? :laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> ^^ Hey, break it up you two.
> 
> Pool depth chart:


Uh hate to break it to you,:jester: the NEC does not say how the deep the water is, it talks about how deep it could be.



> Storable Swimming, Wading, or Immersion Pool. Those that are constructed on or above the ground and *are capable of holding water to a maximum depth of 1.0 m (42 in.),* or a pool with nonmetallic, molded polymeric walls or inflatable fabric walls regardless of dimension.


If the water can rise above 42" before spilling over the sides it is not a storable pool.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I am trying to think of where can I put a nut and bolt. Its been a while.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Uh hate to break it to you,:jester: the NEC does not say how the deep the water is, it talks about how deep it could be.
> 
> 
> 
> If the water can rise above 42" before spilling over the sides it is not a storable pool.


So what if the manufacturer specs say the pool can only be filled to 40.5"? :001_huh:


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> So what if the manufacturer specs say the pool can only be filled to 40.5"? :001_huh:


I think that is so when bodies are in....there is room for increase water level.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> So what if the manufacturer specs say the pool can only be filled to 40.5"? :001_huh:


IMO that mean nothing as far as the application of the rule.


----------

